# Dreamache - My Journal



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm going to post regularly in here a link to my direct training journal for my workout entries and possibly diet entries  Any and all comments welcome!

6'0 185 lbs. My goal is to gain MASS

Today's entry: http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&y=2004&d=13


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

How long you been training, I assume your weights are in pounds yes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Garry_8472 said:


> How long you been training, I assume your weights are in pounds yes?


yes in pounds, I WISH IN KG! lol.

if that is you in your avatar, you look like a fu**ing beast! great job.

For my entry today I did legs!

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=14&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Look like a beast eh..... is that because of the face or the body :lol: You should check my pics in the members pics (yahoo photos)

You shift some respectable poundage how long you been training what are your stats and goals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Garry_8472 said:


> You shift some respectable poundage how long you been training what are your stats and goals.


I've been training nearly 3 1/2 years. I gained a lactose intolerance 2 years ago and I've never recovered from it  I can't find any protein drinks that my body can handle (even lactose free) and I've stayed at the same weight for 2 years basically. I'm 185 lbs - 6'0....

but my strength has increased, but basically I'm at a plateau that I won't break out of until I start consuming enough protein n' eatin right 

did chest today - dumbbell presses:

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=15&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Back day! 400x4 reps on deadlifts. they keep goin n' goin!

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=18&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Shoulders & Neck, anyone else do neck?

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=19&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

> Back day! 400x4 reps on deadlifts. they keep goin n' goin


some good lifts going there for your size, were they continuous or drop each time?

i got a 1 rep max yesterday of 250kg on deadlifts, i,m currently 226lbs at 6ft.

i dont train neck,should really.

do you box? its just that alot of boxers train neck


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Some very good lifts there mate, going to have to get my journal going again.

I was going to try training neck, but to be honest......I don't know how 

BTW Thats quite a cool online journal thing you got there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Nah I don't box - but my gym has the machine and I figured I might as well start using it  cause the neck does have good potential to grow.

Bis and Forearms

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&y=2004&d=20


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Leg day. DEEP Squats!

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=21&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Chest day - I didn't eat right at all before and it really jacked my numbers up:

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=22&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

I've just taken a bit of time to look through your journal I gotta say you train ALOT if you aint on roids you are doing way to much. Just because the gym has a piece of equipment doesn't mean you have to use it.

Remember less is more and its the quality of your training not the quantity that counts.

As for lactose intolerence if you want protein try the liquidised tuna that was mentioned a few days ago. It may taste awful but it as simple as this drink it and grow don't and all your other efforts will be in vain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Garry_8472 said:


> I've just taken a bit of time to look through your journal I gotta say you train ALOT if you aint on roids you are doing way to much. Just because the gym has a piece of equipment doesn't mean you have to use it.
> 
> Remember less is more and its the quality of your training not the quantity that counts.
> 
> As for lactose intolerence if you want protein try the liquidised tuna that was mentioned a few days ago. It may taste awful but it as simple as this drink it and grow don't and all your other efforts will be in vain.


I'm beginning to understand that now. I'm slowly shifting my training to less sets, less exercises, and less reps - with more intensity. I am addicted to the gym and I like to be able to go 5x a week though. 

Back. Deadlift 415x2 w/o strap or belt

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=23&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

are you addicted to the gym of the results of going, if its the results then reduce your training and you'll make better progress.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Garry_8472 said:


> are you addicted to the gym of the results of going, if its the results then reduce your training and you'll make better progress.


true. I've started to reduce the amount of sets, reps and exercises.

Shoulders, Traps n' Neck

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=25&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Legs and Bis

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=26&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Chest n' Tris today - Did flat/incline barbell press with 2 giant rubberbands attached at the end of the barbells.

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=27&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Back day

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=29&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> Did flat/incline barbell press with 2 giant rubberbands attached at the end of the barbells


how come you were using rubber bands? why is this?

cheers steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

steve said:


> > Did flat/incline barbell press with 2 giant rubberbands attached at the end of the barbells
> 
> 
> how come you were using rubber bands? why is this?
> ...


My buddy suggested trying it, because it builds explosive strength I guess - because it puts emphasis on the concentric phase of the lift. It was definitely a different type of soreness.

Shoulders & Traps today. Military barbell press 185x4

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=1&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Short leg workout.

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=2&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Chest workout - 260x3, 280x1 flat barbell, my best yet!

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=3&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Bis & Tris - 135x5, 145x3 on preacher, 225x5 on close-grip

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=4&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Back - Deadlifts: 405x3 No Straps, No Belt!

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=5&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

use a belt, or you,ll suffer when your older.

were the deadlifts continuous or drop each rep.?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Leg Day followed up with Abs Class, that was HARD!!!

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=8&y=2004


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Couldn't help but notice you didn't train your hamstrings?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Benji said:


> Couldn't help but notice you didn't train your hamstrings?


good eye  i was pressed for time unfortunately

Chest day.. 120x4 on flat db press

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=9&y=2004


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Fair enough, aslong as your not just leaving them out!

120 x 4 that both db's?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Benji said:


> Fair enough, aslong as your not just leaving them out!
> 
> 120 x 4 that both db's?


120 lb dumbbells each arm.

Bis / Tris

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=10&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Back - Deadlifts: 405x4

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=11&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

(yesterday) Legs! Intense squats and leg presses

http://bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&y=2004&d=15

(today) Chest. Flat Barbell 255x4... Incline Dumbbell 100x7

http://bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=16&y=2004


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Back day! Been awhile since I've posted.

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=2&d=14&y=2005


----------

